# Cleaning Shower Screen



## correctdose (Nov 16, 2014)

So I have been looking at VST baskets, where lots of people talk about the even flow rate and holes being the same size.

Well this prompted a thought, what does the shower screen look like? I have been having major issues with flow being faster one side than the other on my classic and wondered if it was the screen?

So I took it off and looked at it and blimey, most of the holes were gunked up with hard coffee/scale deposits (to test this put the screen up to the light and see what comes through). This is despite regular brushing each use and back flush with cafeeza at least once a week.

So I gave it and the other components around there a long soak in a warm bath of cafeeza. Still had to scrape some holes clean with a pin till I could see through them all cleanly. Took a while. Admittedly a brand new one is only six quid but I am very stubborn!

Anyway after this flow was visibly more even and shots tasted much better, got all the rich oils and flavour notes back. Makes you wonder how good it would be if VST made precision shower screens too...

Well worth it to do and only takes 15 mins. Video below. Im going to add this to my routine every other month. Sorry if already covered or an obvious noob point, but it made a huge difference to my coffee.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

VST do make precision shower screens.

I clean my (standard) shower screen regularly. Keep a small stubby screwdriver handy and the screen is off and on a minute or two. Just takes a quick rinse and wipe to clean it. Clean the filter basket regualrly too.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm changing mine over this afternoon. I've got a spare so I pop one out, put the clean one in and then soak the one I've took out...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Any ideas where I can buy VST shower screen? I've Googled and no results.

Thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could you be looking for an IMS screen instead as not seen a VST screen? (to be fair not actively seached one out, just not bumped into one either)

John


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Bella Barista stock IMS screens


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I got 4 spare shower screans with my Classic when I bought it, might have a look at the one on my machine now to see what state it's in. I backflush at the end of the day and get coffee grounds in the basket so don't know what's lurking in there tbh :-/


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Is it worth 'upgrading' the screan to an IMS etc? Does it make a noticeable difference?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just had a quick look on BB site and don't stock one for a Gaggia which from memory is a flat one with no "lip",neither does Has bean nor CoffeeHit.

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Is definately more expensive than the stock screen!

Does seem to distribute the water more evenly and resist coffee grounds passing though them, but, horses for course etc and if it aint broke don't fix it.

John


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Espresso Services have the IMS shower screens for Gaggia. Even if they don't directly affect taste, the fact that they keep the grouphead cleaner sells me. When I get my spends after next payday (stop laughing) I'm going to lash out for a couple (with one as a spare).

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_gaggia_shower_screen.html


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't find a way to delete a post but I double posted and this is the best I can do


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

200nm IMS shower screens are much higher quality than anything else on the market for the E61 grouphead. Presumably same applies to the Gaggia Classic ones too? There is nowhere for residue to build up and the screen shouldn't need scrubbing, simply soak in a Puly Caff solution. The finer tolerancing on these screens stops spent coffee travelling back through the three way when the shot is ended, also keeping the grouphead cleaner for longer.

(thanks to Callum_T for above info)


----------

